

Object-oriented vs. functional styles in curricula (plus a response from Alan Kay) - bouncingsoul
http://www.amazon.com/gp/blog/post/PLNKVUNBWIDAS9YQ

======
schtog
I personally feel like functional programming will rise. I mean it has been on
the side for a long time will OO has been all the rave.

And now as conncurrency/parallellism becomes more important, well functional
programming handles that much better(erlang haskell) than OO-languages do.

OO has it's place, as has functional and procedural code, the problem is as
usual fundamentalists who has to make everyone think like them and dont
realize all human theories are flawed. We will make better and better theories
but object-orientation is hardly the theory to replace all theories.

------
bouncingsoul
Alan Kay ignores the _object-oriented vs. functional_ debate and talks about
the larger role of education in society. His comments (especially his second)
are just crazy crazy good.

